# Name-tags for childrens uniforms...what type?



## LaDY

Just wondering what type of lables you use to put on your children's uniforms? Iron on, stick on...or pen? 

What would you recommend? If you order them...where from? 

Thanks x


----------



## smelly07

tried them all and in my opinion:

Pen fades or smudges just looks messy

Iron ons and stick ons fall off in the wash

sew in's are the best but time consuming BUT this year i have found rivvits ....
They are like little plastic pins you poke through the name woven name label and through the tag inside item slide on a cap and the pin thing snaps off leaving a secure smooth rivvit - quite hard to explain but they are so much easier and quicker.

i order from wovenlabels x


----------



## RachA

I use the sew-in ones. Takes time but they stay in well. I order them from the shop we buy the uniform from - we actually bought 3 dozen last year and i've only used about 8 or 10 so far so they are worth the £5 we paid.


----------



## hypnorm

I use iron on labels from stuck on you, I am an agent for them. But they do loads of different types


----------



## tallybee

smelly07 said:


> tried them all and in my opinion:
> 
> Pen fades or smudges just looks messy
> 
> Iron ons and stick ons fall off in the wash
> 
> sew in's are the best but time consuming BUT this year i have found rivvits ....
> They are like little plastic pins you poke through the name woven name label and through the tag inside item slide on a cap and the pin thing snaps off leaving a secure smooth rivvit - quite hard to explain but they are so much easier and quicker.
> 
> i order from wovenlabels x

I agree with you. I've been using sew-in ones, and the supplies I ordered the other year will probably last forever :lol: Just looked up those rivvits and will definitely be getting those, thanks! https://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/school-labels/wl-riv.html


----------



## RachA

I'm in the process of sewing mine in now. Thankfully Daniel still fits in most of his uniform from last year so i am only having to do 3 extra things.


----------



## LaDY

Thank or the advice ladies...i'v just ended up writing the name with a ordinary pen :blush: I bought a pen that is especially designed for writing on fabric...it was terrible! Pens ok isnt it?? I guess i will just have to keep re-writing the name everytime i wash his clothes? x


----------



## smelly07

tallybee said:


> smelly07 said:
> 
> 
> tried them all and in my opinion:
> 
> Pen fades or smudges just looks messy
> 
> Iron ons and stick ons fall off in the wash
> 
> sew in's are the best but time consuming BUT this year i have found rivvits ....
> They are like little plastic pins you poke through the name woven name label and through the tag inside item slide on a cap and the pin thing snaps off leaving a secure smooth rivvit - quite hard to explain but they are so much easier and quicker.
> 
> i order from wovenlabels x
> 
> I agree with you. I've been using sew-in ones, and the supplies I ordered the other year will probably last forever :lol: Just looked up those rivvits and will definitely be getting those, thanks! https://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/school-labels/wl-riv.htmlClick to expand...

thats the ones :thumbup:

i have labelled all my daughters clothing now and it was SO easy and looks great, plus i can just keep re-using the labels now and the labels and tags inside items look better once i remove them - which is great when handing down or selling items too. x


----------



## RachA

smelly07 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smelly07 said:
> 
> 
> tried them all and in my opinion:
> 
> Pen fades or smudges just looks messy
> 
> Iron ons and stick ons fall off in the wash
> 
> sew in's are the best but time consuming BUT this year i have found rivvits ....
> They are like little plastic pins you poke through the name woven name label and through the tag inside item slide on a cap and the pin thing snaps off leaving a secure smooth rivvit - quite hard to explain but they are so much easier and quicker.
> 
> i order from wovenlabels x
> 
> I agree with you. I've been using sew-in ones, and the supplies I ordered the other year will probably last forever :lol: Just looked up those rivvits and will definitely be getting those, thanks! https://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/school-labels/wl-riv.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> thats the ones :thumbup:
> 
> i have labelled all my daughters clothing now and it was SO easy and looks great, plus i can just keep re-using the labels now and the labels and tags inside items look better once i remove them - which is great when handing down or selling items too. xClick to expand...

Two questions about these:

Is the link you've shown just for the rivvit's? (would be good as I've already got loads of the labels)
What happens if the item of clothing doesn't have a tag or the tag was somewhere where having the rivvit would be uncomfortable?


----------



## LaDY

smelly07 said:


> tried them all and in my opinion:
> 
> Pen fades or smudges just looks messy
> 
> Iron ons and stick ons fall off in the wash
> 
> sew in's are the best but time consuming BUT this year i have found rivvits ....
> They are like little plastic pins you poke through the name woven name label and through the tag inside item slide on a cap and the pin thing snaps off leaving a secure smooth rivvit - quite hard to explain but they are so much easier and quicker.
> 
> i order from wovenlabels x

Iv ended up ordering these just now! Thanks for your help ladies! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

They look pretty handy!!


----------



## smelly07

i put them on tags elsewhere but if the label sits behind the neck i put the name tag on other side so it doesnt rub on the neck iykwim - my daughter says she doesnt notice them she had her first week at school


----------



## wayheykerry

I actually use stikins on my kids uniforms. I got mine from amazon. They have had 100s of washes and I've only just had to replace them almost a year and a half later as they are starting to fade. My little girl Sam loves helping me put them on.

Highly recommend them.


----------



## alicecooper

I just write on the tags with a biro. It lasts a few washes, then I have to re-write, but it's not a problem.


----------



## River54

Cool idea with the revvits. Maybe for the next one!

I've done the iron on, and then had to sew them because they kept coming off, but then they faded over time. 
Sew in was best I found, but time consuming. Though once done, didn't have to do anything else.


----------



## suzib76

I write on the labels in a brio pen


----------

